# recording to DVD from Directv box



## markcase (Jul 15, 2008)

I have searched this forum and could not find the answer.

I was able until a couple months ago to record to DVD from my Direct TV box to DVD. Now I get a message telling me it is blocked or prohibited. 

How can I record to DVD from my Direct TV DVR?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You can record from the DVR's audio/video outputs - the yellow, white and red ones - or by using the S-Video output along with the analog audio (back to white and red) outputs.

My guess is you unhooked your DVD recorder and re-hooked it up using component out and in (green, blue and red - _different red_). That will get you a no-no sign.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My experience has been that certain model DVD recorders pay stricter attention to DRM, I have a Panasonic that is very particular and a newer Toshiba DR410 that records anything you throw at it.


----------



## markcase (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing changed as far as hookup. I just started getting the message: cannot record. I have a Magnavox MWR 20V6 recorder.

when I called DirectTv about it, they said that I should not have been able to record at all. There must have been a glitch. I think when DirectTv upgraded my software, it stopped allowing me to record.

I simply have the red, white and yellow cables hooked up as I have had all along.

You said use the Svideo cable and that may bypass the block?



Carl Spock said:


> You can record from the DVR's audio/video outputs - the yellow, white and red ones - or by using the S-Video output along with the analog audio (back to white and red) outputs.
> 
> My guess is you unhooked your DVD recorder and re-hooked it up using component out and in (green, blue and red - _different red_). That will get you a no-no sign.


----------



## markcase (Jul 15, 2008)

Where did you get the Toshiba DR410?



davring said:


> My experience has been that certain model DVD recorders pay stricter attention to DRM, I have a Panasonic that is very particular and a newer Toshiba DR410 that records anything you throw at it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

markcase said:


> Where did you get the Toshiba DR410?


It is a nice machine, easy to use:

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/Sear...yword=DR410&searchSection=All&go.x=11&go.y=12


----------



## deenice (Sep 25, 2007)

markcase said:


> Nothing changed as far as hookup. I just started getting the message: cannot record. I have a Magnavox MWR 20V6 recorder.
> 
> when I called DirectTv about it, they said that I should not have been able to record at all. There must have been a glitch. I think when DirectTv upgraded my software, it stopped allowing me to record.
> 
> ...


I think certain HD content is blocked. I tried a few movies (Pirates of the Caribbean) that were blocked. I'm not sure about SD. I have some SD "Blues Clues" and "Sesame Street" episodes I want to put on DVD for my kid but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have not encountered anything that I have not been able to burn to disc from the S-video out-put, HD, SD, PPV, premiums or any channel. Even their "24 hour rentals" record fine.


----------

